# Gutter sealant dry time?



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

I had a leaking gutter, this morning I scraped and torched off the old roof tar and caulk from the previous owner, and cleaned with nahptha and acetone... Called the company it comes from (it was n the gutter section at menards, called spectra seam sealer)they said apply it above 40 degrees, and I should be good to go within 10-12 hours... It was in the mid 40s to 50 today, supposed to be 39 tonight, and no chance of rain till late tomorrow night. I climbed up there and it's still soft after 10 hours... Think it will be ok by tomorrow night? Supposed to reach 50ish degrees tomorrow again.. Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What choise to you have?


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol I know but with how much rain we have had and are about to get... This was about my only window of opportunity haha.. Just looking for someone to at least lie to me for peace of mind lol


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's easy, it will be fine.


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hahaha, I know you always have sound advice, what's your real thought? 24-36 hours should be enough time to dry good enough to keep water away... I'll check in the a.m. As well


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

You are going to need to tarp the whole house off. Probably a water cure product, move onto the next project


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyway... In general, I like to make sure it's going to remain 10 degrees higher than what they call for. When it's too close to their rec. temp. it tends to stay tacky longer and dry slower or peel later on. You'll probably be fine though. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

It's still soft but doesn't stick if I touch it... I think I'll be ok... As long as it lasts 2 months so I can get concrete poured and deal with it later lol


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I had a leaking joint corner joint on a miter. I cleaned it like you applied GE clear silicone that sets up in 30 minutes. I embeded MR fiberglass tape in the sealant just for kicks and overcoated it with a thin coat of silicone. It rained about 10 hours later, no problem at all. We shall see.

Cleaning metal and even glass with naphtha before applying silicone results in tremendous adhesion to the substrate.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I have done these repairs in freezing weather. Propane torch, rubbing alcohol, leaf blower and your good to go. If you can even dry it long enough just to get the sealant down, you should be fine. Their is always handyman in a can, which I have not found a use for, except to tell people I use it to give myself creditability.


----------

